# Why is diffused annotated with a capital D?



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

...when all the other genotypes are done with small letters? In normal genetics this would mean it is dominant, but it doesn't appear that diffused is dominant?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

i've just been reading on another forum about diffuse being co-dominant with the wild type gene, so a normal with only one diffuse gene, instead of being het is actually showing diffuse traits such as a plain belly

best bet is to wait for Ssthisto to arrive, who will be able to explain properly!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah then all the outcrossed stuff comes into it too


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> yeah then all the outcrossed stuff comes into it too


Expand :razz:? Is there a difference between D^D and D^d?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

wait til whats her name turns up, seriously, she explains things 10 times better lol


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

if a corn has 2 mutant diffuse genes it would be written D^D D^D
if its only got one, it would be D^+ D^D (D^+ being the wild type non-mutant)

as far as i can gather if its D^+ D^D only some of the diffused traits would show, eg plain belly, or diffusion of lateral pattern.

.....or i could be totally wrong, cos i've only recently started to get into the genetics of things 

....my head hurts again!! lol


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

eeji said:


> if a corn has 2 mutant diffuse genes it would be written D^D D^D
> if its only got one, it would be D^+ D^D (D^+ being the wild type non-mutant)
> 
> as far as i can gather if its D^+ D^D only some of the diffused traits would show, eg plain belly, or diffusion of lateral pattern.
> ...


Yeah, I get that D^+ is wild type and D^D is diffused and I know what co-dominant means so I would have thought along the same lines as you do but then I go and see some people write D^D and some people write D^d :shock: which makes me wonder if its something different.


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

In fact I'd have thought it would make more sense for d^+ to be wild type and d^D to be diffused but thats just me


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I have to admit that the incomplete-dominant Diffusion gene confuses me 

I'm not quite sure how it WOULD be indicated.

Probably as D^D.
Wildtype would be D. (no superscript)
And a putative recessive gene on the same locus would be d.


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> I have to admit that the incomplete-dominant Diffusion gene confuses me
> 
> I'm not quite sure how it WOULD be indicated.
> 
> ...


I guess :smile:, so can it technically be written in other ways if expressed clearly?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i have to be honest, i dont really take a great deal of notice of this stuff..
i use the programmes, i have studied a little, and can work things out eventually... but i generally know what i am going to get anyway when i breed.


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> i have to be honest, i dont really take a great deal of notice of this stuff..
> i use the programmes, i have studied a little, and can work things out eventually... but i generally know what i am going to get anyway when i breed.


I understand what it means and what would happen in breeding but I don't own or breed corns...I would just like to understand the genetics, corns are an interesting case study :razz:.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i pretty much know what i will get when breeding, so thats all i need to know personally.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

intravenous said:


> I guess :smile:, so can it technically be written in other ways if expressed clearly?


Yes, because the gene hasn't been scientifically described yet - it doesn't have an 'official' name or designation.


----------

